# Travel with minors



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

Question of any requirement for a permission letter (and notarized or not?) for one parent to travel outside of MX with our minor child and to return. We are foreign residents, different nationalities, here in MX.

If my wife and child travel outside of Mexico without me as the other parent, do they need a special letter or MX government permission so that they can leave MX without problems at the airport? Is this a requirement for foreigners who live in MX, or only for MX nationals?

I am asking this because on the other end (the Dominican Republic), my wife needs to have a DR consular authorization letter so that she can leave the DR with our child. No letter with DR notarization, no exit. This means I must to go to the DR Consulate in MX City just for this letter & consular stamp before their trip. A few cases of parental abduction over the years and a movie or two, mainly involving Muslim countries, has created a nightmare for anyone traveling with kids and not with both parents. Is this the case in MX? Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

Short answer, I don't know. 

All I know is that for my wife to take our kids to Mexico from the U.S., she has to have a notarized letter of permission from me. We are together but I believe that applies to any living spouse, even if living apart or divorced.

My guess is that Mexico requires something similar. It may not apply though if the child is not a Mexican citizen. There are probably treaties dealing with this issue.


----------

